
WhatsApp Sells for 19 Billion and All I Got Was Jealous - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/story/whatsapp-sells-for-19-billion-and-all-i-got-was-jealous/
======
bdfh42
Why be jealous? They solved a hard problem - and executed on that really well.
They got the traction and the audience - they did everything right - and it
was a lot of hard work.

~~~
danaseverson
It sounds like it was more of a competitive jealousy.

